# Video - Robot Coral Fragging



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

How to frag coral using your CRM 2000!!!


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

weird!! lol


----------



## racermike27 (Jul 6, 2008)

agreed.... that is kinda weird LOL.


----------

